# Choke for Squirrel



## dadsbuckshot

Question regarding best choke for squirrel:

Set-up is a 20 gauge Remington 870 Express Magnum with interchangable chokes. I have all the chokes made for this gun, but I have heard different opinions on what choke and shot sizes to use.

Some folks say Mod. Choke with #6 shot, others say that #6 is too much shot and that the Mod. spreads out too much and will damage too much meat.

The others say use full choke with #4 shot and aim for the front of the body (head area) and that way too much meat will not be lost.

I see advantages to both - full choke seems like longer shots are possible - possibly up to 40 yards at best.

However, I have always hunted with a single shot Stevens 20ga Mod. Choke with #6 - no problems (just pellets in meat at times).

 with all this being said - what would you use?


----------



## Jarred

I have a 870 express super magnum 12 gauge, I would just use a turkey tube and number 4 shot and aim for the head.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Squirrel Choke*

#6 modified choke.
You will also be prepared if you see a rabbit.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Twenty five ought six

#6 and mod has worked for me for a very very long time.

#6 has always been the traditional "squirrel load"


----------



## SC Hunter

i just use a 22 and shoot them in the head


----------



## vol man

I would not recommend using the standard choke you see on professional wrestling (wrapping the joint of the arm around the neck and then squeezing the head toward your torso).  Squirrels are small and they may slip through your arms.  I would advise choking them with your hands only.  Your thumb and forefinger are probably the preferred method.

Good luck - it sounds like fun!  But it would probably be easier just to stomp on them instead of choking them.


----------



## Hunter1187

#6 shot MOD choke is the best and only way to go.  Full is diff over choked for squirrel hunting.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

vol man said:


> I would not recommend using the standard choke you see on professional wrestling (wrapping the joint of the arm around the neck and then squeezing the head toward your torso).  Squirrels are small and they may slip through your arms.  I would advise choking them with your hands only.  Your thumb and forefinger are probably the preferred method.
> 
> Good luck - it sounds like fun!  But it would probably be easier just to stomp on them instead of choking them.



   FUNNY!! I SHOULD SAY CHOKE TUBE..


----------



## BowHunter89

I don't think it matters what choke you use you are still going to get shot in the entire squirrel past 30yds even if you aim for the head. The meat damage is a myth I think...


----------



## R G

Tennessee Ernie Ford had it right about the choke,  "A 16 guage shotgun chocked down like a rifle."

As far as shot size don't go any larger than #6.  #4s and #5s push hair into the meat.


----------



## crackerdave

SC Hunter said:


> i just use a 22 and shoot them in the head



Same here! Although I will resort to a modified choke with #6's when the leaves are on and I'm really craving some squirrel dumplins. Them #6's are mighty hard on an old man's teeth,though.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I am thinking that a full choke would keep a tighter pattern for higher shots upwards (trees). So I am probably going with the full choke.

Some folks are saying too to go with #4 shot others say #6. Should I just split the difference and shoot #5 shot?


----------



## BigBushClub

vol man said:


> I would not recommend using the standard choke you see on professional wrestling (wrapping the joint of the arm around the neck and then squeezing the head toward your torso).  Squirrels are small and they may slip through your arms.  I would advise choking them with your hands only.  Your thumb and forefinger are probably the preferred method.
> 
> Good luck - it sounds like fun!  But it would probably be easier just to stomp on them instead of choking them.



That's funny right there, I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## redneckcamo

in my 20 gauge I use #6 an #7 1/2 with a modified choke an if they are a bit farther I shoot em with the left hand barrel /full choke ;-)............. I also carry the cheap #9 skeet load in a different pocket fer shootin a nest er 2 so as too get some possums out them squirrel nestes fer granny an maybe a squirrel ull runnout too


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I wish I had a double then I could have two choke in one, but with my pump I have to make a game day decision on one choke. I do like the idea for the #9 shot.

Where I hunt I also have coyotes so if I jumped one of those I figured a full choke with #4 shot would be my best bet...???

All opinions welcome


----------



## dadsbuckshot

But then again there are also rabbits where I will be hunting, so I have to decide on a one in all choke and load for squirrel, rabbit and possibly coyotes.

???????????????????? SO MANY QUESTIONS ???????????????????

Also, when you go on a small game WMA hunt are you required to sign in? I know you don't have to wear orange unless your big game hunting, but not sure about signing in etc...


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Just not to sure if #6 or #4 would kill a coyote.


----------



## redneckcamo

*prolly not*



dadsbuckshot said:


> Just not to sure if #6 or #4 would kill a coyote.



unless youins was real close an it was a high brass load with the #4...but I would still let him have it in the bumm


----------



## stiletto

dadsbuckshot said:


> Just not to sure if #6 or #4 would kill a coyote.



Larger shot will hold its velocity better for you at long range than smaller shot.  So if you plan on many 40 yard squirrel shots, you might want to go with 4s.  Most folk I know use 6s for squirrels.

Personally I would not mess with going after coyotes if I were walking around with a 20 gauge loaded up for squirrel, as I would want some degree of confidence that I could take the critter cleanly.  I've got a 12 gauge with #2 shot instead for yotes, and even then I wish I could use #4 buck or #1 buck on WMAs.  But that is just me.

I've never signed in for small game hunts.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

stiletto said:


> Larger shot will hold its velocity better for you at long range than smaller shot.  So if you plan on many 40 yard squirrel shots, you might want to go with 4s.  Most folk I know use 6s for squirrels.
> 
> Personally I would not mess with going after coyotes if I were walking around with a 20 gauge loaded up for squirrel, as I would want some degree of confidence that I could take the critter cleanly.  I've got a 12 gauge with #2 shot instead for yotes, and even then I wish I could use #4 buck or #1 buck on WMAs.  But that is just me.
> 
> I've never signed in for small game hunts.




Thanks for the help. I decided to buy some Hevi-Shot for coyotes that I see during small game hunts. Since you can use Shot no larger than #2 - well I bought Hevi Shot #2.  This should do the trick on the dogs.


----------



## stiletto

dadsbuckshot said:


> Thanks for the help. I decided to buy some Hevi-Shot for coyotes that I see during small game hunts. Since you can use Shot no larger than #2 - well I bought Hevi Shot #2.  This should do the trick on the dogs.



Yeah, I went with the Remington 3" buffered Nitro Mags in #2.  I wanted to pattern the 870 at the range with them and both my  extra full and super full chokes before carrying in the field, and a box of 25 was the same price as 10 HeviShots.


----------



## ChiefStu

My grandfather used a modified choke on his Model 12 and always did well with #6 shot 2 3/4 shells.  He brought me up shooting a .410, which I was good with and now I shoot a .22 with a scope and go for the head shot.  A challenge and no lead shot in the Squirrel.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

stiletto said:


> Yeah, I went with the Remington 3" buffered Nitro Mags in #2.  I wanted to pattern the 870 at the range with them and both my  extra full and super full chokes before carrying in the field, and a box of 25 was the same price as 10 HeviShots.



Thanks for info I will give them a try.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

ChiefStu said:


> My grandfather used a modified choke on his Model 12 and always did well with #6 shot 2 3/4 shells.  He brought me up shooting a .410, which I was good with and now I shoot a .22 with a scope and go for the head shot.  A challenge and no lead shot in the Squirrel.



I always hunt with a .22lr for small game. However, this weekend I could only use my shotgun because I bought a new Browning Buckmark .22 Rifle with scope last year, and have yet to sight it in. 

So I only had the good ol' 20 gauge in the safe to take my buddy hunting with. I wish I had my buckmark though cause of the up and down ridge walking a lighter firearm would have been more easy to carry...


----------



## gth813x

full choke 2 3/4 #4 or #6, we use #4 and it works fine.  I like to stretch out how far my gun can go so i usually only get about 4-6 pieces of shot in em if that. OCCASIONALY have to run em down and beat em but foods, food.


----------



## dawg2

Old thread but a good one.

I shoot a 20GA SxS.  I use IC on the right barrel and MOD on the left barrel.  If they are close I pull the front trigger (IC / right barrel).  Further away I pull the rear trigger (MOD/ left barrel). Works great.  I prefer #6 or #5 shot in a 20GA.


----------



## PURVIS

your lost.


----------



## Mattval

dadsbuckshot said:


> Just not to sure if #6 or #4 would kill a coyote.


I have killed several coyotes with #4 shot.


----------



## Mattval

dadsbuckshot said:


> Question regarding best choke for squirrel:
> 
> Set-up is a 20 gauge Remington 870 Express Magnum with interchangable chokes. I have all the chokes made for this gun, but I have heard different opinions on what choke and shot sizes to use.
> 
> Some folks say Mod. Choke with #6 shot, others say that #6 is too much shot and that the Mod. spreads out too much and will damage too much meat.
> 
> The others say use full choke with #4 shot and aim for the front of the body (head area) and that way too much meat will not be lost.
> 
> I see advantages to both - full choke seems like longer shots are possible - possibly up to 40 yards at best.
> 
> However, I have always hunted with a single shot Stevens 20ga Mod. Choke with #6 - no problems (just pellets in meat at times).
> 
> with all this being said - what would you use?


I think this year I will go with 20 ga and #6 shot.  The kids will use a 410.  But what size shot in 410?  #6's or #4's?


----------



## longrangedog

Truth is that about any choke and either 6, 7.5, or 8 shot will kill squirrels if shoot 35 yards or closer.


----------



## JustUs4All

*Choke for Squirrel*

Foot or knee to the back two handed choke from the rear.  
Did I tell y'all that I hate skwrrls.


----------



## jcb11realtree

Hard to beat a full choke 410 and a load of 6s.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

6's with modified in early season.  6's with full late season when they are usually way up in the very tip top of the trees.


----------



## Railroader

^^^^ This, right here.


----------



## Buckman18

My Dad and Grandpa would make fun of me when I asked about squirrel hunting with a shotgun. When I was 9, My grandpa bought me an old model 67 with iron sights, and made me shoot them in the head. This gun has killed literally over 1,000 squirrel's since about 1989, and who knows how many before it was mine! Its my most prized earthly possession. 

As far as shotgunning for squirrel's, if I had a 410 or 28, I'd go full with #6's. All other gauges I'd go mod with #4's. All itd take is one of two #4's and your squirrel wouldn't be shot up too bad. Good luck, squirrel hunting is an absolute blast and they are great to eat as long as prep is right. They are the "Chicken of the Trees!"


----------



## trad bow

Late season I try to get in two or three river floats for squirrel and ducks. Use a twenty gauge o/u with a modified choke. I use #4 steel shot.


----------



## Doug B.

Buckman18 said:


> My Dad and Grandpa would make fun of me when I asked about squirrel hunting with a shotgun. When I was 9, My grandpa bought me an old model 67 with iron sights, and made me shoot them in the head. This gun has killed literally over 1,000 squirrel's since about 1989, and who knows how many before it was mine! Its my most prized earthly possession.
> View attachment 1048859


That was my first gun given to me from my dad about 1974.  His dad give it to him when he was about the same age I was.   It has literally killed 1000's of squirrels. I still have it and it still shoots as good as it ever did. I have always loved this rifle.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Funny y’all should mention that. I have one I bought off a guy 10-12 years ago for $25. My eyes didn’t need reading glasses then and I could shoot the fire out of that thing. My buddy can still shoot it when I let him. . I don’t know what year they were made because it was before serial numbers, no sight rail and not drilled and tapped for a scope. But they are great shooting rifles, long, long rifle or shorts.


----------



## CroMagnum

vol man said:


> I would not recommend using the standard choke you see on professional wrestling (wrapping the joint of the arm around the neck and then squeezing the head toward your torso).  Squirrels are small and they may slip through your arms.  I would advise choking them with your hands only.  Your thumb and forefinger are probably the preferred method.
> 
> Good luck - it sounds like fun!  But it would probably be easier just to stomp on them instead of choking them.


... It took me a minute but I finally got it... hilarious ???


----------



## trad bow

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Funny y’all should mention that. I have one I bought off a guy 10-12 years ago for $25. My eyes didn’t need reading glasses then and I could shoot the fire out of that thing. My buddy can still shoot it when I let him. . I don’t know what year they were made because it was before serial numbers, no sight rail and not drilled and tapped for a scope. But they are great shooting rifles, long, long rifle or shorts.View attachment 1048924


I worked in an small local slaughter house during my teenage years. Use that exact rifle to shoot the cows and hogs we processed. The gun looked wore out when I started work there and my father bought the business and was still using that rifle when he sold the business twenty years later. That gun put down thousands of cows and hogs in that place using nothing but shorts.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Seems to me it would be a lot of trouble to choke a squirrel. They’re feisty little buggers. Why not just shoot em?


----------



## trad bow

Baroque Brass said:


> Seems to me it would be a lot of trouble to choke a squirrel. They’re feisty little buggers. Why not just shoot em?


I think they wrastling them squirrels practicing for Friday night midget wrestling down at the armory.


----------

